# Skid Steer Chains alternatives.



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I getting tired of running chains on my skidsteer Cat 262 Two speed. They are nice but always have to be careful when turning and the ride getting to me. Anyone else setup something different. I looked at snow wolf tire setup and others. I really want to try some skinny Ag tires. I have Ag tires on my smaller loader and never get stuck with it in the snow. Anybody hear of anybody doing this and how? Or some other alternative? Any input appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

these are the best tires i have ever put on a machine....best in the snow, wear down slowly, aggressive in mud/snow/dry/ moist soil...

http://www.unitractires.com/products.asp?dpid=2.2

There are 3 tires in the pic.... the tire on the left is the best.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

A pair of truck tires on steel rims seems to work best.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

truck tires are strong enough to be skidding around like that?


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

vis said:


> these are the best tires i have ever put on a machine....best in the snow, wear down slowly, aggressive in mud/snow/dry/ moist soil...
> 
> http://www.unitractires.com/products.asp?dpid=2.2
> 
> There are 3 tires in the pic.... the tire on the left is the best.


Do they ride through the snow as good as with chains? Also, they still look wide.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Tires*

Rob ditch the standard skid steer tires. At 14" wide they are not meant for snow. You can get Ford 8 lug 3/4 ton steel or aluminum rims and 235/75/16 E RATED studded snow tires and have great traction without chains. The Ford rims will need the holes opened up a little to fit but work excellent.

Are you using 2 or 4 link chains? 2 links get much better traction and are a lot smoother.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

rob1325 said:


> Do they ride through the snow as good as with chains? Also, they still look wide.


if you mean riding thru the snow with out pushing it yes they will spin but if you are pushing a box or bucket they will be fine. never had to use chains so i cant compare them...the ones we have are alot narrower than the stock ones and im very impressed on the way that they grip...of course the only way to get good traction on ice is studs or chains...but regular snow pushing and stacking these worked great for us.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Thanks for the advise. I will probably try prowiz way of ford rims and studded in the back tires and regular in front. These cats have more weight out back than fronts and the fronts drag more.

Thanks again.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

like the man said, the 2 link chains ride fine.

next year will be trying ford wheels and going narrow.


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

I bought a set of snow wolf studded tires for my S250. a big change, used to run chains all the way around, tough ride. the ride is a lot nicer, even on my 7% driveway, no slip. been using them since december and no problems. I imagine you have to watch how you skid on dry pavement to keep the studs from wearing down. they are a bit pricy, 1200. for wheels and tires.deepest snow I have run in is 18 inches. been a light winter out west also.


----------



## zigzag82 (Oct 5, 2008)

How do I find out more about the snow wolf tires.?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

here's just one link..probably more out there

http://www.plowsunlimited.com/GeneratedItems/skid_steer.htm

i have a couple 7000+ lb machines and i can't imagine needing chains to push snow


----------

